# Whos better Barold or Raymond



## ecstasy (May 26, 2020)

I'm doing a follow up to my other poll so I'm doing the losers of the last ones lol

Who do you pick? I pick Raymond lol-


----------



## Hedgehugs (May 26, 2020)

Both are pretty ugly so this is a tough one...

I'm joking Raymond stans please don't start bullying me.


----------



## morifarty (May 26, 2020)

Barold wins this round


----------



## Arckaniel (May 26, 2020)

Barold. Raymond still a rookie, Barold already went thru a lot.


----------



## Believe (May 26, 2020)

I'll have to go with the obvious choice, Barold.


----------



## moonbox (May 26, 2020)

neither


----------



## ecstasy (May 26, 2020)

moonbox said:


> neither


LMAO


----------



## lieryl (May 26, 2020)

you and i both know barold is winning this  rip my boy raymond you can join marshal


----------



## moonbox (May 26, 2020)

who will be on the right side of history


----------



## courtky (May 26, 2020)

Barold because I'm sick of Raymond :')


----------



## ecstasy (May 26, 2020)

moonbox said:


> who will be on the right side of history


NOOOOO TOO CURSED, MY EYES


----------



## lieryl (May 26, 2020)

moonbox said:


> who will be on the right side of history


honestly kind of a vibe


----------



## ecstasy (May 26, 2020)

Everyone just be memeing at this point


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 26, 2020)

Barold and I am not trolling, joking, or memeing


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 26, 2020)

Fellas i think Barmond gives us the best of both worlds


----------



## Uffe (May 26, 2020)

moonbox said:


> neither


It has to be Limberg. I don't remember him having a 5 o'clock shadow, though.


----------



## ecstasy (May 26, 2020)

Uffe said:


> It has to be Limberg. I don't remember him having a 5 o'clock shadow, though.


He's always had that lol


----------



## Licorice (May 26, 2020)

barold is baby


----------



## Uffe (May 26, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> He's always had that lol


I don't know how I missed it. I had seen him in New Leaf when I was looking for certain villagers through the Animal Crossing wiki.


----------



## moon_child (May 26, 2020)

Barold and his luscious pink lips.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 26, 2020)

Barold is actually a cutie. He deserves love and cuddles <3


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 26, 2020)

I'm surprised Barold is currently winning by poll lol


----------



## John Wick (May 26, 2020)

I voted for Barold even though I don't have a clue what species he is.

Raymond is... >..<


----------



## KitchenWhisk (May 26, 2020)

If Marshall + Jambette= Tiffany
Then Barold + Raymond= ???


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 26, 2020)

Raymond is classy, but Barold is meme-worthy...


----------



## Cavendish (May 26, 2020)

Hedgehugs said:


> Both are pretty ugly so this is a tough one...
> 
> I'm joking Raymond stans please don't start bullying me.



This xD


----------



## Blueskyy (May 26, 2020)

Raymond losing angers the AC goddesses


----------



## windloft (May 26, 2020)

Barold helped me get out of debt, get me back on my feet, find true love and taught me the importance of determination and fighting for what's best for not only yourself, but for those around you.

Raymond probably would've done the same thing, but he's in cat jail now so. Bias.


----------



## Mick (May 26, 2020)

moonbox said:


> who will be on the right side of history


I'm glad you did this because I was literally opening photoshop and now I don't have to


----------



## Sloom (May 26, 2020)

this is the most horrible thread on tbt


----------



## xara (May 26, 2020)

moonbox said:


> who will be on the right side of history



it would’ve cost you $0 to not traumatize me with this


----------



## Snek (May 26, 2020)

I would take Barold any day before that cat


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 26, 2020)

moonbox said:


> who will be on the right side of history







I can't please get me out of here!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 26, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> I'm doing a follow up to my other poll so I'm doing the losers of the last ones lol
> 
> Who do you pick? I pick Raymond lol-


bruh the fact barold is winning makes me fear for the sanity of others

i would take the cat and make bank in an instant

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020

everyone has to be memeing theres no way


----------



## wearebap (May 26, 2020)

barold is king!! supreme!!!!!1
raymond? idk her she a snake :/


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 26, 2020)

As someone who has barold in NL I'm not memeing because i will cry if he's not moved the fudge out now and yet i refuse to play because im scared bob or diana will have moved


----------



## daisyy (May 26, 2020)

dang the 'it's cool to hate on raymond' crew has shown up in FULL FORCE


----------



## monsieurberry (May 26, 2020)

I can't even joke and vote for Barold. Dude is just....CREEPY.


----------



## Iris_T (May 26, 2020)

On a not-surprising turn of events, I voted for Raymond.


----------



## monsieurberry (May 26, 2020)

daisyy said:


> dang the 'it's cool to hate on raymond' crew has shown up in FULL FORCE



TBF Jambette is beating Marshal in the other one...


----------



## daisyy (May 26, 2020)

monsieurberry said:


> TBF Jambette is beating Marshal in the other one...


stop the presses, someone needs to revise the villager tier list cause ur right, jambette and barold should be S+ tier


----------



## Manon_Despoina (May 26, 2020)

First time I ever voted in favour of Raymond. Though I am sure Barold is a very nice villagers... I just can't.


----------



## Orieii (May 26, 2020)

I’m sorry, but when I first saw Barold I thought he was a serial killer  Lol, my vote definitely goes to Raymond


----------



## pocky (May 26, 2020)

I unironically love Barold tbh

Raymond is also very cool. But Barold is goals.


----------



## vicutie (May 26, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> LMAO



Giving me nightmares from NL


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 26, 2020)

uh this poll confuses me, like alot 
how many alt accounts do the "i hate raymond so much" crew have?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 26, 2020)

Barold is too rated M to even BE in AC in the first place.


----------



## LunaRover (May 26, 2020)

Can I vote both?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 26, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Barold is too rated M to even BE in AC in the first place.


god please no, nooooooooooooooooo
kill barold for me pls
YOU ALL DON'T KNOW TRUE SUFFERING, HE'S IN MY NL TOWN HELP IM DROWNING IN UGLINESS


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 26, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> god please no, nooooooooooooooooo
> kill barold for me pls
> YOU ALL DON'T KNOW TRUE SUFFERING, HE'S IN MY NL TOWN HELP IM DROWNING IN UGLINESS


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 26, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


>


wut?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 26, 2020)

I wonder what went through Nintendo's heads when they were designing yet another lazy cub.

Barold is god tier lazy, judging by his appearance...

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020



Unhappyhome said:


> wut?


I wasn't expecting such a passionate reaction, that's all


----------



## Barney (May 26, 2020)

I don't like either, but whereas Raymond looks bland, Barold is actually downright ugly.

So the cat takes it by a whisker.


----------



## Neechan (May 26, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> As someone who has barold in NL I'm not memeing because i will cry if he's not moved the fudge out now and yet i refuse to play because im scared bob or diana will have moved


Well you could check to see who’s still in town by opening that amiibo camera on the title screen that allows you to look at the map, it also lists all who are still there.


Barold is weird to me....I think it’s the personality type he was given...lazy just doesn’t work with the design he has...cranky would work more better, but that’s me...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 26, 2020)

Neechan said:


> Well you could check to see who’s still in town by opening that amiibo camera on the title screen that allows you to look at the map, it also lists all who are still there.
> 
> 
> Barold is weird to me....I think it’s the personality type he was given...lazy just doesn’t work with the design he has...cranky would work more better, but that’s me...


whats an amibo camera i am nob


----------



## Neechan (May 26, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> whats an amibo camera i am nob



it’s the name they gave the function, once you tap on it, you could scan an amiibo of a villager you didn’t have or you could just take the villagers you have currently for a photo op, it uses the 3ds camera as a background.

basically, amiibo camera is there if you want to take pictures with your villagers using the 3ds, but it’s also a great way to see who’s still there (doesn’t tell you who’s moving though)


----------



## moonbox (May 26, 2020)

Mick said:


> I'm glad you did this because I was literally opening photoshop and now I don't have to


you're welcome c:


----------



## Bcat (May 26, 2020)

I will personally hunt down and harpoon every person who voted Barold.


----------



## SCORPA15 (May 26, 2020)

I voted Barold because he reminds me of my Dad....
Before he went to buy a pack of cigarettes and never came back.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 26, 2020)

SCORPA15 said:


> I voted Barold because he reminds me of my Dad....
> Before he went to buy a pack of cigarettes and never came back.


*carton of milk

don't i know that story very well..


----------



## Hatsushimo (May 26, 2020)

I don't normally participate in discussions like this (because I think popularity polls are the stuff of middle schoolers), but this thread reminded me...

About a week and a half ago, I found Raymond on an island (and rejected him, because he's not who I'm looking for). The funny thing? The message in a bottle on that very same island came from Barold. So even before I joined these forums, I had an association in my head between the two of them, lol.

They are like a duality, two competing spirits who keep our fragile reality in balance...


----------



## Tartarus (May 26, 2020)

Enough said.

(creator code is MA-5014-9841-2613, btw)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 26, 2020)

Tartarus said:


> enough said


I'm scared


----------



## trashpedia (May 26, 2020)

I’m sorry but Barold reminds me of Ed from 90 Day Fiancé and we all know how manipulative Ed was towards Rose


----------



## ayeeprill (May 26, 2020)

Barold - he has personality.


----------



## SCORPA15 (May 26, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> I’m sorry but Barold reminds me of Ed from 90 Day Fiancé and we all know how manipulative Ed was towards Rose


What are you talking about!?
Barold has a neck.


----------



## naranjita (May 26, 2020)

frankly disgusting how close these poll results are. barold gang rise up


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 26, 2020)

there's only one correct answer to this poll and it's barold


----------



## Tartarus (May 28, 2020)

B A R O L D!!!!!!!!!!! He doesn't get enough love, so I made more clothes with his face on them.




(creator code: MA-5014-9841-2613 )


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (May 28, 2020)

Barold for sure.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 28, 2020)

SCORPA15 said:


> I voted Barold because he reminds me of my Dad....
> Before he went to buy a pack of cigarettes and never came back.


Well that was unexpectedly dark lol


----------



## pizzabutts (Jul 12, 2020)

i have barold and i don’t want him


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 12, 2020)

uh why was this thread revived?


----------



## pizzabutts (Jul 12, 2020)

idk


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 12, 2020)

why'd you post on an old thread?

anyways memelords took over this one


----------



## pizzabutts (Jul 12, 2020)

just feeling a little spicy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 12, 2020)

uh?
i fail to understand your logic?


----------



## pizzabutts (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 12, 2020)

what?
I don't even?

uh anyways barold somehow won this 

memelords rise up above the rest of the population and meme it


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 12, 2020)

hi i voted for barold, my vote hasn't changed since i voted more than a month ago. surprised at how close it ended up but im glad our homie B A R O L D came in clutch

what is up my dudes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 12, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> hi i voted for barold, my vote hasn't changed since i voted more than a month ago. surprised at how close it ended up but im glad our homie B A R O L D came in clutch
> 
> what is up my dudes


this is why I love this thread 

good day to you


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 12, 2020)

barold


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 12, 2020)

barold but only because im feeling pressured because raymond is a traitor to the bob cult and saltyy is online and also i picked raymond on the poll dont kill me
if you dont know the context of that basically, there's a bob church thread in the basement and recently it got bumped by @Saltyy and we basically made it the cult of bob. it can be ignored and you can live your life perfectly on TBT, it's just a bit of a rping story in the basement anyways. and my actual vote is raymond, but only because i have him on my island and i havent seen barold in game


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 12, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> barold but only because im feeling pressured because raymond is a traitor to the bob cult and saltyy is online and also i picked raymond on the poll dont kill me
> if you dont know the context of that basically, there's a bob church thread in the basement and recently it got bumped by @Saltyy and we basically made it the cult of bob. it can be ignored and you can live your life perfectly on TBT, it's just a bit of a rping story in the basement anyways.


who the frick said I liked barold more than raymond?

as much as I'm a memelord barold is in my acnl town and raymond at least didn't invade my poor town


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> who the frick said I liked barold more than raymond?
> 
> as much as I'm a memelord barold is in my acnl town and raymond at least didn't invade my poor town


i was just quoting the bob church basement thread Read it here. Chaos only begins when i join, which should be the post this is focused on.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jul 12, 2020)

Barold because at first I didn't notice his beard


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 12, 2020)

yes he won't be in my town but raymond is still better than barold


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 12, 2020)

I simply do not like Barold ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## seularin (Jul 12, 2020)

k i may be biased bc i like cats ....


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 12, 2020)

I only really want Raymond because my brother is an accountant (just started his career on Tuesday!) so if that weren’t the case I’m not too crazy about smugs or cat villagers so I’d probably ignore him.

however, as someone who dresses odd in AC I will not clown on Barold.


----------



## satine (Jul 14, 2020)

Ugh. Why is Barold getting so popular. He's so just absolutely disgusting. He's the only villager I truly despise out of this entire game. He looks like he's on that sort of offender list that you eyeball in order to keep your kids safe. Everything about him is so creepy and it gives me shivers of discomfort. I had him in my NL town and he would NOT move out no matter what so I just reset everything.


----------



## seularin (Jul 14, 2020)

satine said:


> Ugh. Why is Barold getting so popular. He's so just absolutely disgusting. He's the only villager I truly despise out of this entire game. He looks like he's on that sort of offender list that you eyeball in order to keep your kids safe. Everything about him is so creepy and it gives me shivers of discomfort. I had him in my NL town and he would NOT move out no matter what so I just reset everything.







haha jk, youre entitled to your own opinion


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

satine said:


> Ugh. Why is Barold getting so popular. He's so just absolutely disgusting. He's the only villager I truly despise out of this entire game. He looks like he's on that sort of offender list that you eyeball in order to keep your kids safe. Everything about him is so creepy and it gives me shivers of discomfort. I had him in my NL town and he would NOT move out no matter what so I just reset everything.


Thank you.
He's in my NL town right now and he will not leave.
He startles me when I see his ugly face.


----------



## Hedgehugs (Jul 14, 2020)

Sad people aren't voting Barold for the meme. 
Kudos to the real MVP's for voting Barold when they actually like him, though. Can't be me.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

finally barold got surpassed

back in my day barold was winning.

it was not a good day.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 14, 2020)

Raymond, I really like cats.


----------



## nerfeddude (Jul 14, 2020)

Nooo the meme is dead now, what have you done :C


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

death to barold

actually both of them could do that but i'll just take the opportunity to get rid of barold


----------



## chriss (Jul 14, 2020)

I had Raymond and did not enjoy him as much as I thought I would.

And I actually think Barold is kinda cute, so Barold wins imo.


----------



## applesauc3 (Jul 14, 2020)

I am surprised it’s so even to be honest! I’m team Raymond idec if he’s a lil too popular HES AN ABSOLUTE GEM


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 14, 2020)

Going with Barold here.


----------

